# Not really fitting any type



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

I have always had a bit of a problem when typing myself. Every online test I take, even if I take it multiple times and change my answers slightly while still being honest, results in INTP. I have filled out numerous surveys here in the past and have gotten all sorts of different types as answers. I read type descriptions and, while bits and pieces of various type descriptions sound like me, no description matches me overall.

Is this a sign of being really unhealthy? Indecisive? Terrible at introspection?

I've just been tagging my type as whatever I feel like lately since it seems to not really matter.


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

I can try to help. I prefer to go this route: find the dominant *class* of functions (aka, thinking? Feeling? Perceiving? Sensing?)
and see what two things synergize to support the dominant.

Now I believe we use many functions, but that they synergize in certain ways that determine the type.

What is INTP or ENTP about you, in your reading?

I think some refinements of the aux and tert are OK, like substituting an extroverted function for certain introverted ones in aux/tert.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

bearotter said:


> I can try to help. I prefer to go this route: find the dominant *class* of functions (aka, thinking? Feeling? Perceiving? Sensing?)
> and see what two things synergize to support the dominant.
> 
> Now I believe we use many functions, but that they synergize in certain ways that determine the type.
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Honestly I find it hard to pinpoint what exactly about INTPs or ENTPs is "like me"; it's easier for me to read a description and say "wow, that's not like me at ALL" usually, unless something really strikes a "that's me" chord. I'll try to give some examples. 

NTP profiles seem to talk a lot about those types living in their head, spending a lot of time theorizing and thinking about abstract things and "what could be". I can't relate to that at all. I daydream sometimes, sure, but I think everyone does. However, philosophy and other abstract topics bore me to tears, and I consider myself a lot more down to earth and concrete. 

I think NTP types are often stereotyped as being ~super deep~ and therefore intelligent. I am exceptionally intelligent (I would say "not to brag" but. Welp. hahaha) but to be honest, if we are defining "deep" in terms of philosophical and abstract thought (like it is usually defined), I'm about as deep as a puddle. Thinking about ~The Truths Of The Universe~ is nice and all, but I would rather just experience the magic of it instead of sit around and think about it all day.

I think a lot of people would think that I'm super introverted and like to stay by myself all the time, but that's not true. I have issues with social anxiety, so while going on adventures and experiencing awesome things is really what I like to do, I won't have fun doing it alone, and because of said social anxiety issues I have trouble meeting people to do things with. It sucks hahaha. I'm getting better, but it's still an issue. I think things like this have lead to me not relating to any type. 

As far as what I DO relate to in NTP profiles, I relate to that "style" of humor, sort of dry and witty; I really like jokes like that. I also relate to not being afraid to say what you think / not being worried much about what others think of you, but I dislike debate; I think it's a waste of time and energy since what most people mean by "debate" is really "pointless argument" and not "an exchange of ideas".


----------



## bearotter (Aug 10, 2012)

@Bast



> Honestly I find it hard to pinpoint what exactly about INTPs or ENTPs is "like me"




Usually it's easier to see which type fits you than to see if the type itself is generically like you! You have to find your own unique reasons you fit in the type. That uniqueness marks a difference as to why you are that type rather than why someone else is that type.


INTPs lead with a thinking function, so their dominant activities involve strong extents of structuring, systematizing, etc. It isn't of interest to many intuitive types to the same level. The ENTP type is similar yet not quite the same in terms of fixation on Ti, which involves a very particular kind of structuring, the ability to judge and analyze in accordance with a self-created framework as opposed to objective parameters.

You don't have to like most debates to be an INTP. But if your ultimate fixation isn't strongly on Ti-structuring, it's probably not the best fit for you. 

Also, you may or may not be an "N" type, recalling that even "S" types use intuition and can do so strongly, but depending on what you mean by "experience," it may or may not point to less interest in fluffy idea generation. 

I don't think you should have to relate to the people in a type to be that type. The type is just a technical label, and it is more important what your reasons are for choosing to identify with that technical label than to relate to the rest of the people.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

@bearotter : Thanks for replying again. I just feel sort of irate about it all hahaha! I really feel like I struggle to parse the "classical" Jung descriptions of cognitive functions, and even some of the write-ups here. While they are very good, I prefer much more direct and concrete examples instead of explanations in the abstract (which probably says something about my type right there actually, hahaha).

It can also sometimes be hard to figure out, through all the descriptions, what is actually true of the majority of people of that type and what is just stereotypical and baseless. Ugh.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Ok, well. I've come to the conclusion is that the only way to get this sorted is to actually consider the possibility of being a type I never thought I would be. So... I guess I'll get back to you? 

Hahaha, I wonder how many people are rolling their eyes at my continual thread-starting in this forum...


----------



## hazzacanary (Mar 28, 2012)

Bast said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> However, philosophy and other abstract topics bore me to tears, and I consider myself a lot more down to earth and concrete.
> 
> ...


Are you sure you're not an ISTP? Doesn't really sound like you have Ne, but I suppose being "shallow" could just come from inferior Ti. Also, the whole "going on adventures" thing sounds like Se-satisfaction as well.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

hazzacanary said:


> Are you sure you're not an ISTP? Doesn't really sound like you have Ne, but I suppose being "shallow" could just come from inferior Ti. Also, the whole "going on adventures" thing sounds like Se-satisfaction as well.


Thanks for the reply. 

Well, I've spent the better part of today reading tons of articles on various personality types here on PerC, and on your suggestion I especially looked into ISTP, since it seems a logical step for someone who always tests INTP.

So basically, reading this article was like reading someone's biography of me and it kind of weirded me out to be quite honest: 
Articles - ISTP: Individualistic Doer

Sooo...


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Yes! Primary reaction was an overwhelming "ISTP ISTP ISTP". All of what you say about getting out and experiencing things, it sounds very Se...yet if you lead with Ti, it definitely explains why you would describe yourself as exceptionally intelligent (not to insult any other types. Any type can be exceptionally intelligent. Ti users are likely to _know_.)

Wanting to do fun things with others doesn't make you an introvert. I definitely drag my friends along on a lot of crazy adventures, yet I still need alone time or else the universe will implode. Does your energy come from interacting with the world, or do you usually get your energy from being alone first?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Let Down said:


> Yes! Primary reaction was an overwhelming "ISTP ISTP ISTP". All of what you say about getting out and experiencing things, it sounds very Se...yet if you lead with Ti, it definitely explains why you would describe yourself as exceptionally intelligent (not to insult any other types. Any type can be exceptionally intelligent. Ti users are likely to _know_.)


Interesting. I like getting examples like this of the functions instead of things which, to me, sound sort of abstract and like they could mean anything ("system building"? What systems? How? etc)



> Wanting to do fun things with others doesn't make you an introvert. I definitely drag my friends along on a lot of crazy adventures, yet I still need alone time or else the universe will implode. Does your energy come from interacting with the world, or do you usually get your energy from being alone first?


Hm, well, I guess it depends. I love spending time with people that I am good friends with and can have a good time with, but I can get quite grumpy and irritated after spending "too much" time with even my family. How much time it takes me before getting grumpy depends, but I don't think I could go on and on in a social situation forever. As for getting energy, even when I'm alone I do enjoy chatting with a few select people online, but if I were put in a situation where I was forced to interact with strangers I doubt I would find any energy or enjoyment from it.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Bast said:


> Interesting. I like getting examples like this of the functions instead of things which, to me, sound sort of abstract and like they could mean anything ("system building"? What systems? How? etc)
> 
> Hm, well, I guess it depends. I love spending time with people that I am good friends with and can have a good time with, but I can get quite grumpy and irritated after spending "too much" time with even my family. How much time it takes me before getting grumpy depends, but I don't think I could go on and on in a social situation forever. As for getting energy, even when I'm alone I do enjoy chatting with a few select people online, but if I were put in a situation where I was forced to interact with strangers I doubt I would find any energy or enjoyment from it.


Oh yeah, I prefer it when people give examples when they describe functions, too. Sometimes it's just very vague. I think the basic qualities of Ti is that it mentally breaks things down so it can further analyze things, seeks to understand everything, wants to know the truth, prefers to do its research, processes internally, likes understanding things, enjoys puzzles...
Although I'm not exactly sure how it operates in someone who has Se supporting it, since I have Ne supporting it.

Me too. I think that's a form of introversion that's closer to the middle (kind of like ambiversion) but definitely still introverted.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Let Down said:


> Oh yeah, I prefer it when people give examples when they describe functions, too. Sometimes it's just very vague. I think the basic qualities of Ti is that it mentally breaks things down so it can further analyze things, seeks to understand everything, wants to know the truth, prefers to do its research, processes internally, likes understanding things, enjoys puzzles...
> Although I'm not exactly sure how it operates in someone who has Se supporting it, since I have Ne supporting it.
> 
> Me too. I think that's a form of introversion that's closer to the middle (kind of like ambiversion) but definitely still introverted.


Yeah, I agree. I don't like vagueness, so a lot of descriptions of the cognitive functions only serve to annoy me instead of helping me understand anything hahaha. 

Interesting about Ti. If that's true, then that sounds a lot like me. Very interesting. You are the first person who has ever given concrete examples of function usage when I've asked, so thanks. It would be interesting to hear from someone who is Ti-Se and understands functions well.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, let's go over the facts:

1. You're an introvert. Social anxiety says it all.
2. You're a truth seeker. Very Ti-like. I would know being an ISTP. At least we have one of your functions.
3. You stress that you like the concrete and simple facts, and yet delve into detail upon those facts. The Former indicates Se and the Latter indicates Ti possibly supported by Ni.

All of this is heavily suggestive of ISTP. You can affirm this through a few questions:

1. Do you live for the experience in life? (ISTPs are in the "Experiencers - SP" temperament)
2. Do you find that you are more animated in your facial and body expressions when speaking (*concrete* indicator of Fe) or do you find yourself more reserved in your expressions (*concrete* indicator of Fi)?
3. Do you find yourself becoming quieter the more that you talk to someone, having to pause in the middle of your sentences (*concrete* indicator of Ti) or that you are able to articulate your thinking very well out loud (*concrete* indicator of Te)?


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Tru7h said:


> 1. You're an introvert. Social anxiety says it all.


It's possible for extraverts to have social anxiety as well. Extraverts prefer to focus on the external world, but that does not mean they are necessarily comfortable in social situations.

ESTP and ISTP both find it easier to 'use' Se over Fe when interacting with the environment.

I don't think you need to be Ti dominant or intuitive to like to analyse things.

A quote from: http://www.capt.org/mbti-assessment/type-descriptions.htm


> ESTPs tend to be logical and analytical in their approach to life, and they have an acute sense of how objects, events, and people in the world work.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

Ah, someone else with more good examples, great.



Tru7h said:


> You can affirm this through a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do you live for the experience in life? (ISTPs are in the "Experiencers - SP" temperament)


I suppose it depends what kind of experience. I've always found the whole societal standard of born-school-work-marry-kids-die to be mind numbingly boring; I want to have an adventurous life, so I suppose I'd say yes, I want to live for the experience of it.



> 2. Do you find that you are more animated in your facial and body expressions when speaking (*concrete* indicator of Fe) or do you find yourself more reserved in your expressions (*concrete* indicator of Fi)?


I'm really animated.



> 3. Do you find yourself becoming quieter the more that you talk to someone, having to pause in the middle of your sentences (*concrete* indicator of Ti) or that you are able to articulate your thinking very well out loud (*concrete* indicator of Te)?


I'm awful at articulating my thinking, which leads to lots of gesturing and like you say pauses and feeling stupid, heh. A lot of times things will sound totally awesome in my head but as soon as I try to express my thoughts articulately I sound like a moron.


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

alionsroar said:


> It's possible for extraverts to have social anxiety as well. Extraverts prefer to focus on the external world, but that does not mean they are necessarily comfortable in social situations.
> 
> ESTP and ISTP both find it easier to 'use' Se over Fe when interacting with the environment.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting. Yes, it's interesting to try to decide "am I an introvert, or is that social anxiety? Do I like pulling in energy from the outside world?" There are a lot of variables to consider.


----------



## Tru7h (Oct 16, 2012)

I still say ISTP. Being Introverted doesn't mean that you are anti-social. All it means is that you enjoy your time alone and need it every now and then to come back to the world. You are able to think deeper and with more focus and energy. Introversion can be seen as a gift.

Famous Introverts: Simon Cowell, Clint Eastwood, Nicole Kidman, Julia Roberts, Tom Hanks, Harrison Ford...the list goes on.

Be proud of your Introverted nature. It allows you to, in my opinion, have a better chance at deeper and greater intelligence in specific areas of knowledge. Am I saying that introverts are more intelligent than extroverts? By no means! It has been reported (while I do possibly question its authenticity) that Madonna's IQ has been scored as 140 (near or equivalent to Genius-level intelligence). Now, IQ tests are a fairly inaccurate means of intelligence assessment as it is, but still gives you an insight into how each side has its goods and bads.


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

Tru7h said:


> I still say ISTP. Being Introverted doesn't mean that you are anti-social. All it means is that you enjoy your time alone and need it every now and then to come back to the world. You are able to think deeper and with more focus and energy. Introversion can be seen as a gift.


Is there any particular reason you say introvert?


----------



## Bast (Mar 23, 2011)

alionsroar said:


> Is there any particular reason you say introvert?


I'm interested in this too; sometimes I feel like there is a finer line between introvert and extravert than some people realize, especially if both of the first two functions are strong in someone.


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Bast said:


> I'm awful at articulating my thinking, which leads to lots of gesturing and like you say pauses and feeling stupid, heh. A lot of times things will sound totally awesome in my head but as soon as I try to express my thoughts articulately I sound like a moron.


 From this, my guess is ISTP.


----------

